# Possible new owner soon?



## TT MK1 BOY (Sep 18, 2008)

Possible new owner soon,after having 7 Type R's!!

Im looking iround nto getting a TT, it will be a 225 model. looking for a mint one with less than 70k on the clock in black,red or poss in silver!

So hello everyone


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Your looking at the right time, there is a plethora of TT's in the 'for sale' section at the moment :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome, 7 type r's that's impressive. why so many different ones?

check out my sig for a form of silver ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcomeyou need to join the TTOC to keep you going untill you find one www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcomeyou need to join the TTOC to keep you going untill you find one http://www.ttoc.co.uk


I can help you find one      ,,, see my sig pic [for sale  ]

Ps Welcome     ,


----------



## TT MK1 BOY (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheers for welcome, Type Rs are amazing cars, ive had 2 Civic Type Rs, 2 Integra DC2's and 3 Integra DC5s, heres the one im selling this week, the DC5 are an amazing car,best ive had and driven,heres the latest one,jusr sold it "52 plate" with 38k on the clock and in "show condition".. just fancy a cheaper car round the 7k mark and a change!

The markets bad at the moment,ive had to sell this well cheaper than I should,but its a buyers market,so i think il get a good one for my money..


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sweet motor the dc5. had a celica 190, and loved it and i know this is even better.

good luck in your hunt


----------



## TT MK1 BOY (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheers,was looking at a 190, you can get them quite reasonable now, was thinking of getting one with the TRD kit fitted.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TT MK1 BOY said:


> Cheers,was looking at a 190, you can get them quite reasonable now, was thinking of getting one with the TRD kit fitted.


yeah the TRD kit on it, looks just spot on.

i had a uk 190 with TRD front and then Veilside rear and sides and wings west style spoiler and to me, looked brill.

any luck on any TT's?


----------



## TT MK1 BOY (Sep 18, 2008)

No luck yet, mines going on monday,not in any rush, il wait for a nice low mileage example, at the moment looking at a back or red TT. pref now before March 2001, w or an x reg.

What should I look out for when buying a 225 TT manufactured in this year 2000/01 ?

Any info much appreciated..


----------

